# Informática - "Path"



## Pattydifusa

Boa tarde,

Como é que os portugueses (de Portugal) dizem para a palavra inglesa "path"?

Nós em espanhol dizemos "ruta", e também as vezes "path" directamente.

Obrigada desde agora,
Patty


----------



## Carfer

Frequentemente '_path'_ e, se não, '_caminho_'.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Poder-se-ia empregar _rota_? Amo a linguagem marítima (Camõens, Pessoa).


----------



## Pattydifusa

Obrigada pelas suas respostas. Eu gostaria de utilizar "path" já que a maioria dos utilizadores conhecem o termo, mais não todos. 

XiaoRoel, não é questão de inventar um novo termo senão de utilizar o que eles costumen fazer. Rota é bonita.

Cumprimentos,
Patty


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aborreço os anglicismos nas línguas romances. Fujo deles como da peste. Daí que sempre ande à procura de palavras de nós para não empregar estas barbaroléxias.


----------



## MOC

"Caminho" como sugerido por carfer parece-me uma boa opção.


----------



## almufadado

Duas maneiras dependendo do contexto :

Num Sistema operativo, incluindo a variável "path" traduz-se por "caminho" pois em geral indica uma localização final (o caminho para/até)

Num programa de desenho (ex. Gimp)  a melhor tradução, a meu ver é "rota" ou "traçado". Quando se desenha linhas ponto a ponto estabelece-se uma "rota"  que passa por vários pontos, ou seja mais que uma localização é um traçado que possui ponto intermédios. 

No GPS, dada a conotação total com navegação (por satélite) soa melhor "rota" ainda que seja válida a pergunta " qual é o melhor caminho para ir do ponto A ao Ponto B ?"   No entanto ao fazer-se a pergunta "" qual é o melhor caminho para ir do ponto A, passando por B e C até ao Ponto D ?" já sugere o estabelecimento de uma "rota".

O uso de "caminho" como tradução de "path" em GPS cria uma ambíguidade com as classificações em Portugal das estradas (auto-estrada (AE) -> Itinerário principal (IP) - Estrada Nacional (EN) -> Estrada Municipal (EM) -> caminho).


De forma geral "path" também pode ser traduzido por :

-  "trilho" quando relacionado com "caminhos na natureza" 

-  "passagem" para caracterizar um local de acesso difícil ou único 
(i.e. : The only path to the other side of the canyon is by the wolf's pass" -> a única passagem (=o único caminho) para o outro lado do desfiladeiro é pela Garganta do Lobo"


----------



## jpyvr

XiaoRoel said:


> Aborreço os anglicismos nas línguas romances.  Fujo deles como da peste. Daí que sempre ande à procura de palavras de  nós para não empregar estas barbaroléxias.



O meu idioma nativo é inglês,  e concordo com você que a maioria dos anglicismos não cabe bem nas línguas romances.

Porém, podemos concordar que tem nada de barbarismo com o vocabulário inglês? Eu acho que é possivel pensar que uma palavra com raizes romances pode ser uma escolha prefirida em português (o em italiano o francês) sem  denigrir palavras inglês como "barbaroléxias."


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Barbarolexia* não é uma palavra insultante, é um _tecnicismo da filologia_. Pode você achá-lo no dicionario.


----------



## Pattydifusa

Que pena que o meu português seja tão limitado! Acordo com vocês em casos mas gerais, mais na informática não. Ela va muito mas rápido do que cualquer diccionário ou Academia da lingua. Além disso, para mim é muito práctico falar de path, backup, router, switch, gateway etc. porque isso rompe barreiras de idiomas entre profisionais. Isto é a mesma coisa aqui ou em Pekin.

Também não estou interessada em mudar a utilização da lingua, o que preciso é que os utilizadores possam compreender as minhas instrucções. Então sou eu quem tem que se adaptar à linguagem do PC, e não pretender o contrário. Os computers são estúpidos, a Inteligência Artificial ainda não existe. 

Contudo, escolhi "localização".

Desculpas pelo meu portunhol.

Obrigada por todas as contribuções,
Patty


----------



## jpyvr

XiaoRoel said:


> *Barbarolexia* não é uma palavra  insultante, é um _tecnicismo da filologia_. Pode você achá-lo no  dicionario.



Se eu enganhei, peço desculpas. 

Acabei de procurar, porém, a palavra "barbarolexia" no dicionário Priberam da Lingua Portugues, e lá tem duas definicões para "barbarolexia"....

"
*barbarolexia* (cs)
_s. m._
1.           Hibridismo  em que um dos termos é vernáculo.
2.           Falsa  pronúncia de vocábulo estrangeiro.



Não entendo de qual das definições você referiu em "Daí que sempre ande à procura de palavras de nós para não empregar estas  barbaroléxias."


----------



## almufadado

jpyvr said:


> O meu idioma nativo é inglês,  e concordo com você que a maioria dos anglicismos não cabe bem nas línguas romances.



... Línguas românicas/ línguas com raiz no latim ("romances" it's english) 

romances = book novels 



jpyvr said:


> Porém, podemos concordar que tem nada de barbarismo com o vocabulário inglês? Eu acho que é possivel pensar que uma palavra com raizes romances pode ser uma escolha pref_e_rida em português (o_u_ em italiano o_u_ francês) sem  den_e_grir palavras inglês como "barbaroléxias."



Sim, é abusar um bocado da parte do Xiorel ... mas olhe que para os romanos os habitantes da Britannia eram bárbaros ... just kidding !!

*barbarolexia* (cs)Falsa  pronúncia de vocábulo estrangeiro.



Pattydifusa said:


> Que pena que o meu português seja tão limitado! Concordo com vocês em casos mas gerais, mas na informática não. Ela vai muito mas rápido do que _q_ualquer diccionário ou Academia da lingua. Além disso, para mim é muito práctico falar de path, backup, router, switch, gateway etc. porque isso rompe barreiras de idiomas entre profis_s_ionais. Isto é a mesma coisa aqui ou em Pequim.
> 
> Também não estou interessada em mudar a utilização da lingua, o que preciso é que os utilizadores possam compreender as minhas instruções. Então sou eu quem tem que se adaptar à linguagem do PC, e não pretender o contrário. Os computadores são estúpidos, a Inteligência Artificial ainda não existe.
> 
> Contudo, escolhi "localização".
> 
> Desculpas pelo meu portunhol.
> 
> Obrigada por todas as contribu_i_ções,
> Patty



Veja estes exemplos:

Enter a complete path to the file -> Indique/Digite o caminho completo para o ficheiro

Path=c:\   -> Path= c:\

to choose the path of the command. (ie /usr/bin) -> para escolher o caminho do comando.  (ex. /usr/bin)

choose a path/location for your file -> escolha uma localização para o seu ficheiro

Location and path = localização e caminho 

Na maioria das vezes têm significados iguais, apenas diferem quando :

- há a intenção de "apontar para" a local   (points to a location)  -> path = caminho

- A localização do ficheiro pode ser escolhida por simples indicação (points out the location) -> path=location=localização


----------



## XiaoRoel

Está errada a definação do Priberam.
Barbarolexia na lexicologia é a mesma coisa que barbarismo em retórica ou estrangeirismo na língua formal e refere-se a um palavra estrangeira que entra noutro idioma sem adaptar ou com uma mínima adaptação sem fazer falha, já que a língua que o adopta tem médios léxicos bastantes para cobrir o seu campo semántico.


----------



## Pattydifusa

Almufadado,

Obrigadinha pelas suas correcções. Posso fazer um pouco melhor, mas (mais?) escrevi depressa.

Patty


----------



## almufadado

Pattydifusa said:


> Almufadado,
> 
> Obrigadinha pelas suas correcções. Posso fazer um pouco melhor, mas (mais?) escrevi depressa.
> 
> Patty



No problemo ! (barbarolexia do "Terminator ")


Xiaoroel:



> Barbarolexia - junção de elementos ou de palavras oriundas de línguas diferentes; hibridismo. Ex.: automóvel (do grego "autos" e "mobilis" do latim).
> 
> Definição da Enciclopédia Luso-Brasileira volume 4 pag.178


Melhor a palavra em si é uma barbaraolexia ... "barbaro" do grego e "lexis" do latim que significa "palavra"  

Xiaoroel, O que você quer dizer é *"barbarismo" *que é 


> (sic) um vício de linguagem que consiste em empregrar como nacionais palavras que não o são, em formar imprópriamente palavras novas, em empregar termos arcaico de significação desconhecida, etc.


E dá como exemplo o plural de "éter", como "éters" sendo isto um barbarismo quando o termo nacional correcto é "éteres".


A Priberam ofereçe as seguintes definições:


> (sic)
> barbarolexia
> 
> 1.           Hibridismo em que um dos termos é vernáculo.
> 2.           Falsa pronúncia de vocábulo estrangeiro.
> 
> barbarismo
> 3.           _Gram. _Uso de palavras estrangeiras por ignorância ou desprezo das vernáculas.
> 4.           Emprego de palavras com significação que não lhes pertence.
> 5.           Incorrecção! Incorreção prosódica ou ortográfica.



Exemplos ... item -> itens (pt) -> items (en) .... Quem é o bárbaro aqui ?

Todas as línguas (sejam """""bárbaras"""""""" ou não) estão sujeitas às mesmas influências recíprocas, o que é _*inevitável ! *_

Para voltar ao tema ... No caso da Informática as palavras demoram a serem introduzidas no léxico local, seja por adaptação seja por integração pura e simples.

A divergência de sentidos e significados no caso de algumas palavras é devida na maioria dos casos a apropriação da palavra para outros fins. Exemplo:

command -flag:argument

"Flag" (lit "bandeira") é usada no inglês para definir extensões de um comando na linha de comandos

Em Português este termo é em geral traduzido como "argumento", e na língua inglesa também é usada a palavra "argument" para o mesmo fim mas com outro propósito " a flag has arguments".

"To flag" is  To mark with a flag or flags for identification or ornamentation 

Mas em português "Bandeira" tem o sentido de "padrão" que por sua vez é usado, no brasil, para traduzir "by default" ... expressão que em Portugal chegou a ser traduzida como "pré-marcada" 

Xiaoroel :


> Aborreço os anglicismos nas línguas romances. Fujo deles como da peste. Daí que sempre ande à procura de palavras de nós para não empregar estas barbaroléxias.



É inevitável muito mais em informática ... oops tenho de ir "o telemóvel (já foi telefone celular/telefone móvel) do meu Ipod (Internet Pod) está a enviar-me um sms (short message system) ou um mms (multimedia message system) para a minha inbox...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tudo é questão da terminologia científica que um empregue. Na minha, *barbarolexia* (os dois componentes são *gregos*: βάρβαρος e λέξις) é um _barbarismo que passou ao dicionário_. Os dicionários em questão de termos científicos não são fiáveis, e as enciclopédias, umas sim outras não e outras ás vezes. Haverá quem tenha outra teoria.
O problema que estamos a ter vem de que _bárbaro_ é uma palavra carregada de conotações negativas, mas _na origem grega_ significava só '_o que não fala grego_'. As conotações negativas chegam quando a palavra entra no latim. O demais é historia conhecida.
No uso que eu faço dela só há *denotação*, nunca _conotação_ (_não creio na superioridade de qualquer cultura_, por muito refinada que ela for).
Na sua mensagem citarei uma coisa que me chamou a atenção:


> .. item -> itens (pt) -> items (en)


*Item* não deve ter plural: _o item, os item_, já que é o que chamamos um _latinismo cru_ que não admite o plural das nossas línguas.
Sobre *barbarismo* tenho que lhe dizer que é un vício contra a pureza da língua (_puritas_ em latim). Há _diversos graus no barbarismo_, desde uma palavra que não existe em nenhuma língua, até uma palavra que é normal numa outra língua (βαρβαρμός, barbarolexis), passando pelos dialectismos e regionalismos (uerbum regionibus, διάλεκτος γλῶττα).
Os barbarismos quando são tecnicismos ou a língua os precisa por inópia são admitidos, mas não recomendáveis para o uso literário, é dizer, são um mal menor. O grau de adaptação do barbarismo também dá lugar em estilística a uma longa casuística que não é momento de expor aqui, já que nada aportaria ao que estamos a falar.
Se o barbarismo é considerado uma _virtude_ de língua chama-se _metaplasmo _(também cá há uma longa casuística).
Não se pode debater de temas técnicos da filologia com citas de dicionários e enciclopédias. 
Com isto não queria avasalá-lo, senão demonstrar-lhe que há que estudar antes as coisas para poder falar do que não é singelo.
Em português há uma boa tradução dos Elementos de Retórica Literária do profesor Lausberg, editada pola Goulbenkian, onde pode achar você boa doutrina a respeito destes assuntos.
Penso que fica claro que eu en nenhum momento quis chamar de bárbaro pessoa nenhuma, nem cultura nenhuma, Só estava a falar duma maneira científica, puramente denotativa, e dizer, desde o grau zero da escrita. O problema estava em vocês que só empregam a palavra na acepção vulgar negativa.
Um saúdo desde o respeito,
Xiao Roel.


----------



## Carfer

Pattydifusa said:


> Que pena que o meu português seja tão limitado! Acordo com vocês em casos mas gerais, mais na informática não. Ela va muito mas rápido do que cualquer diccionário ou Academia da lingua. Além disso, para mim é muito práctico falar de path, backup, router, switch, gateway etc. porque isso rompe barreiras de idiomas entre profisionais. Isto é a mesma coisa aqui ou em Pekin.
> 
> Também não estou interessada em mudar a utilização da lingua, o que preciso é que os utilizadores possam compreender as minhas instrucções. Então sou eu quem tem que se adaptar à linguagem do PC, e não pretender o contrário. Os computers são estúpidos, a Inteligência Artificial ainda não existe.
> 
> Contudo, escolhi "localização".


 
Quanto à sua escolha de '_localização_', que na linguagem comum traduz perfeitamente o conceito que pretende, o termo adquiriu no domínio da informática um significado muito particular: o de adaptação dos programas à língua, aos símbolos e às idiossincrasias de cada país. A versão espanhola do Windows que utiliza ou a minha portuguesa são, neste sentido, '_localizações_' da versão original norte-americana. 
No mais, concordo plenamente consigo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pattydifusa said:


> Que pena que o meu português seja tão limitado! Acordo com vocês em casos mas gerais, mais na informática não. Ela va muito mas rápido do que cualquer diccionário ou Academia da lingua. Além disso, para mim é muito práctico falar de path, backup, router, switch, gateway etc. porque isso rompe barreiras de idiomas entre profisionais. Isto é a mesma coisa aqui ou em Pekin.
> 
> Também não estou interessada em mudar a utilização da lingua, o que preciso é que os utilizadores possam compreender as minhas instrucções. Então sou eu quem tem que se adaptar à linguagem do PC, e não pretender o contrário. Os computers são estúpidos, a Inteligência Artificial ainda não existe.
> 
> Contudo, escolhi "localização".
> 
> Patty


Eu não tenho nada na contra das gírias técnicas dos profissionais. Todos nas nossas especialidades usamos delas. Quando se podem evitar, evitam-se, quando não colhemos o termo que vem com a novidade na língua de origem dela.
Até aí manda a necessidade.
Mas como utente dum produto comercial caro, tenho o direito de exigir do fabricante que se este produto precisa da palavra, essas palavras venham na minha língua pois para isso são o que pago e com excesso. 
São utente de Mac desde o primeiro SE com disco duro (sistema operativo 4.0) e sempre a aparência na tela foi em espanhol, como não podia ser menos já que pagava em pesetas. E sempre o meu teclado teve acentos, ñ, interrogação e admiração iniciais e mil lindezas más para escrever em espanhol. O sistema que uso agora 10.5 podo pó-lo na língua que quiser (malfadadamente a minha o galego não está e por isso tenho o sistema operativo na localização portuguesa). Quando quero um programa num outro idioma é por vontade própria, não porque mo imponham.
O sistema operativo Windows não me apraz e de feito no meu escritório do trabalho tenho mortos de aborrecimento um portátil e um de sobremesa com o tal sistema operativo. Hai dois anos que nem os acendo, desde que merquei o MacBook Pro e o podo levar ao meu liceu. O entorno de Windows (ademais do funcionamento estrambótico do sistema operativo) não traduz muitos programas ou só o faz a médias. Uns menus sim, outros não, algumas xanelas de aviso sim, outras não, algumas caixas interactivas sim, outras não: um calvário para o utente.
Cá na Galiza participei uns meses num grupo de trabalho para traduzirmos programas ao galego porque todos compartilhávamos o mesmo ponto de vista a respeito de traduzir para o utente final sentir-se cómodo ao usar a máquina. Eu participei na tradução dos programas para foros PhP. Mas a falha de tempo levou-me a ter que deixar esse trabalho que fazíamos gratuitamente por conservar a nossa língua ameaçada pela potência do espanhol, língua oficial da Espanha.
Espero seja compreendida a minha postura que não é uma turrada dum teimoso senão que tem um porquê que se pode ou não compartir, mas que não é uma aparvalhada.
Um saúdo afectuoso,
Xiao Roel.


----------



## Leandro

Olá, pessoal

Em informática, pelo menos aqui no Brasil, alguns termos são traduzidos normalmente, e outros permanecem no inglês:

_path _= caminho (por exemplo, _absolute and relative paths_ - caminhos absolutos e relativos)
_backup _= backup ou cópia de segurança
_router _= roteador
_switch _= switch
_gateway _= gateway

Em relação ao assunto deste tópico, aqui no Brasil se usa 100% o termo "caminho".


----------

